
That ‘hidden gem’ from Elon Musk’s Cyber-truck launch - pierrefrio
https://medium.com/@pierrefrio/that-hidden-gem-from-elon-musk-s-cyber-truck-launch-f9b0b426be9e
======
pierrefrio
Anybody launching a product?

